# Schutzhund training



## summercricks (May 8, 2012)

Any tips or techniques on track training for starting puppies? Also when did you start serious schutzhund training?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

summercricks said:


> Any tips or techniques on track training for starting puppies? Also when did you start serious schutzhund training?


 I would find a club and get started as early as possible.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

The earlier the better. There are 5 month old pups in our class (a whole litter!) I just started mine and she is a little over 1 and is doing well, TrickyShepherd rescued a 2 year old male and just started him and he is doing well also. I WISH I had taken her to this training when she was a pup!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

There are a lot of ways to start tracking. Personally, I use a small semi-circle to begin. The best idea would be to get with a club and follow their advice and instuction. 

For me, I prefer to wait until the dog is a bit older, approaching 1 year old to begin protection. 

Obedience can, of course, begin earlier but one must always take care to remember the age of the dog.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We wait.... Focus just on socialization, travel, travel overnight, etc....


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I would start with a club or a trainer as soon as you can. I wish I could have with Duke. Unfortunately, I didn't get him until he was 2 years old... so we started late. Which.. instead of training and moving to the next step... we have to fix, retrain, and practice practice practice!

I don't have too many tips since I'm still very new to it all as well. But, I will say some things I've experienced so far... it's nothing to just do "every once in a while". It's a commitment. A lot of money, travel, a lot of things that you need to start and more things that you will need as time goes on (the list never ends), I train once a week and couldn't see ever training less then that. Once a week isn't enough in my opinion. Hopefully, once I get this job thing figured out I can go to 2 days a week. You'll want to find a good trainer.... it's something that I can see going VERY wrong if not with someone who knows what they are doing. And basically... Just have fun... It's addictive, so be prepared to be hooked!!

Good luck with your pup!


----------



## summercricks (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I have a friend that went to college for protection and trained dogs for schutzhund and he is going to help me soon! Also I am going to the closest club very very soon.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

went to college for protection??


----------



## summercricks (May 8, 2012)

For training k-9 police dog work


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That is different than SchH. If your friend has done SchH and knows the differences then go for it!
I would get with a good club where others can help you learn about the sport and the different phases. Even if you don't actively work your puppy, going to observe and learn is very important. Working with just one person will not allow you to see the different techniques and there are many....one way won't work for every pup and learning there are many tools in the toolbox is valuable. But consistency is important too. 
Your pup doesn't even need to start in protection until more mature, and rushing can be harmful. 
Most police K9 trainers use methods to push the dog, because they don't have the time to set proper foundation. They usually start with dogs that are over a year as well.


----------



## summercricks (May 8, 2012)

I know it is different but he has all the equipment for protection that I need. Since I am new to the sport I don't have any of that equipment and I was going to see if he could help me. Should I avoid him and just train any sort of protection work with the club or I was planning on using both sources for training down the road? Although protection work is a little bit down the road for her since my pup is only 15 weeks old but this is helping me a lot in planning on what I can do with her in the future and what training to start with her now. Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would get with a club. Here is a list of clubs in your region: USA - Northeast Region Clubs
Driving an hour or more is normal for travel to a good club...visit as many as you can and get a feel for the group. Then decide on where you'd like to train(and if they can take on a newb) Wishing you a great future with your puppy!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't mean to say anything bad about your friend but I've met, worked with, and watched a LOT of people that supposedly are qualified to train "police" dogs or "protection" dogs or whatever and so far haven't found a single one that impressed me enough to continue training or let them work my dogs. If you want to do Schutzhund, then find a good Schutzhund club. The training is not the same, since SchH is a three-phase sport that is highly stylized. If that is your goal, then you're much better off finding a good club and starting there than training with one person on your own that doesn't have experience titling Schutzhund dogs. With the help of a good club you will be able to assess your dog and determine what type of training to start when. All dogs are different so we can't really give you sound advice over the I internet. One of my dogs started tracking consistently when he was 8 weeks; the other has yet to start and he's 20 months. One dog did a lot of obedience from the beginning, the other was a slower start. One started consistent protection work around 8 months and the other at 17 months. It really depends on the dog because every dog is a different balance of drives, temperament, and maturity and also your handling skills will factor in.


----------



## summercricks (May 8, 2012)

I already visited this one club during a schutzhund trial recently and got to meet a lot of great new people that were members at the club. I'll take her there very, very soon and get them to help me start out on the right foot.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Good luck! Have fun! Post pictures and updates.

I don't want to say anything bad about your friend either, but I'm VERY picky about who works my dogs. Very picky. Like maybe a little overly so, lol

Anyway, as I like to say, welcome to the dark side


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

sabledog said:


> Good luck! Have fun! Post pictures and updates.
> 
> I don't want to say anything bad about your friend either, but I'm VERY picky about who works my dogs. Very picky. Like maybe a little overly so, lol
> 
> Anyway, as I like to say, welcome to the dark side


Yes Yes, Welcome to the dark side- We have cookies here- LOL
Seriously- prepare to be addicted!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> Yes Yes, Welcome to the dark side- We have cookies here- LOL
> Seriously- prepare to be addicted!


Cookies!!! I never got my cookies


----------



## summercricks (May 8, 2012)

lol yes i do now believe people when they say that it is addictive. i am already feeling the addiction and i haven't even began any serious training with my pup. But I can tell I'm going to love it and so excited for the future with her!!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> Cookies!!! I never got my cookies


What!  You didn't get cookies?? Either your side is "too" dark or not dark enough- LOL


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> What!  You didn't get cookies?? Either your side is "too" dark or not dark enough- LOL


Haha I'm going to say too dark. It sounds more bada$$


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

...Hey.. wait... I didn't get cookies either!! I just had to spend a lot of money!! Oh that's not right... lol

In all seriousness though, it IS addicting!!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> ...Hey.. wait... I didn't get cookies either!! I just had to spend a lot of money!! Oh that's not right... lol
> 
> In all seriousness though, it IS addicting!!


Well we had donuts today :laugh:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> Well we had donuts today :laugh:


...Yeah... that was good enough I guess. I still want my cookie! lol!


----------

